# Black with White swatches kitless



## Dalecamino (May 10, 2012)

This is a blank from Wolftat. One of a small box full of cool blanks. I put some aluminum bands on it, and I'll call it a pen. Heritance (small) nib Thanks for looking.


----------



## BradG (May 10, 2012)

now i like that Chuck. thats eye catching


----------



## D.Oliver (May 10, 2012)

Great job Chuck!  Neil did pretty good too!


----------



## PenMan1 (May 10, 2012)

One of the nicest original pens I've seen here in a very long time!

Nice clean lines, and just the right amount of hardware embellishment. The front section looks long enough to use and be comfortable. The cap gap and closed pen looks well done and the contours well matched. 

I also like the end of the pen. Is it just decoration? Or does the indent serve a purpose (hard to tell, looking at the photo on a smart phone)? It looks postable.... Not that a lot of people post the nibbies....BUT, it looks very fashionable.

Nicely done!


----------



## Phunky_2003 (May 10, 2012)

That is a sweet pen. Love the blank too. 

I have a question about how the cap is done. Is that like an insert that presses in for the cap threads? 

I really like that, nice work... one of the nicest I've seen!


----------



## Twissy (May 10, 2012)

Really really nice Chuck. I love the blank, and your shape suits it perfectly.


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 10, 2012)

Nice one Chuck.  Only thing I would change out is the color of the nib to match the hardware.


----------



## bluwolf (May 10, 2012)

Nice job Chuck. That really is a great looking blank. And I really like the accent bands too.

Mike


----------



## MarkD (May 10, 2012)

That's a beauty! Nice work!!!


----------



## glycerine (May 10, 2012)

Wowzers!!  Very nice!


----------



## BigShed (May 10, 2012)

Very nice combination there Charles, you did good!:good::good:


----------



## Dalecamino (May 10, 2012)

BradG said:


> now i like that Chuck. thats eye catching


Thanks Brad. It certainly caught my eye even before it was turned.


D.Oliver said:


> Great job Chuck!  Neil did pretty good too!


Thanks Derek. Neil is really sharp in his lab.:biggrin:



PenMan1 said:


> One of the nicest original pens I've seen here in a very long time!
> 
> Nice clean lines, and just the right amount of hardware embellishment. The front section looks long enough to use and be comfortable. The cap gap and closed pen looks well done and the contours well matched.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy. I do like to change up when making finials, just to try something different. Not too sure about this one. The end of the body is pretty much decoration. I have yet to make a postable pen, but I might have to try that out. Just to say, I did it.



Phunky_2003 said:


> That is a sweet pen. Love the blank too.
> 
> I have a question about how the cap is done. Is that like an insert that presses in for the cap threads?
> 
> I really like that, nice work... one of the nicest I've seen!


Thanks James. I put one band on a tenon. If you look at the tutorial "Adding bands to your caps" you'll see how easy it is. Then drill and tap the threads.



BRobbins629 said:


> Nice one Chuck.  Only thing I would change out is the color of the nib to match the hardware.


Thanks Bruce. I've been undecided about this issue, so I thought I would see how this looks. I'm inclined to agree with you. 



bluwolf said:


> Nice job Chuck. That really is a great looking blank. And I really like the accent bands too.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike! I kind of like the look with accents.

Thanks to all for your comments!


----------



## Dalecamino (May 10, 2012)

BigShed said:


> Very nice combination there Charles, you did good!:good::good:


Thank you Fred. You got me while typing!:biggrin:


----------



## chriselle (May 10, 2012)

That is one cool pen Chuck.  I have the whole kitless thing down pretty tight now thanks to good guys like you.  Once I get some more free time to experiment I'm going to start delving into some of your banding techniques.  Cheers pal.


----------



## Mapster (May 10, 2012)

Awesome pen Chuck! I really like the looks of that one. Well done!


----------



## Robert111 (May 10, 2012)

I really like that, Chuck! The bands are a perfect touch! Nice work!


----------



## kevinh (May 10, 2012)

OUTSTANDING pen!  I really like the way the blank and the chrome work together ... very classy!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (May 10, 2012)

Funny how it works out cuz that what I call a pen too, very well done!!!


----------



## gunnerjohn (May 10, 2012)

Incredible.  I've got to get my taps and start making these one day


----------



## boxerman (May 10, 2012)

Wow sweet pen.


----------



## el_d (May 10, 2012)

Look awesome Chuck. 

 YOU DA MAN!!.......(now go do your strut).......


----------



## Dustygoose (May 11, 2012)

Wow!  Just beautiful!


----------



## Texatdurango (May 11, 2012)

Pretty good.........for an old guy! :wink:


----------



## IPD_Mr (May 11, 2012)

OK I will be the odd man out on this one.    Shape looks good, got to love the blank, but I see a small issue for me with the cap.  Where the center band is, the blank pattern has a large amount of white and the thin center band seems to disappear in the blank.  It could also be the photo that give it that illussion.  I can't say without seeing the pen.  I think the center band should have been 2-3 times wider than it is now.  That would also give you an area for engraving or personalization.  Anyway that is just a personal observation and not a technical one.  :tongue:


----------



## joefyffe (May 11, 2012)

Chuck:  WOW!  All I can say is WOW!  One beautiful piece of play/work    Oh, by the way, did I say WOW?   joe


----------



## Dalecamino (May 11, 2012)

chriselle said:


> That is one cool pen Chuck.  I have the whole kitless thing down pretty tight now thanks to good guys like you.  Once I get some more free time to experiment I'm going to start delving into some of your banding techniques.  Cheers pal.


Thanks Chris. I have no doubt about your pens. I look forward to seeing the results of those experiments.



Mapster said:


> Awesome pen Chuck! I really like the looks of that one. Well done!


Thanks Marshall!



Robert111 said:


> I really like that, Chuck! The bands are a perfect touch! Nice work!


Thanks Robert. Glad you like the bands too.



kevinh said:


> OUTSTANDING pen!  I really like the way the blank and the chrome work together ... very classy!


Thanks Kevin. 



Glenn McCullough said:


> Funny how it works out cuz that what I call a pen too, very well done!!!


Thanks Glenn! Doesn't come close to your masterpiece on the front page:biggrin:


gunnerjohn said:


> Incredible.  I've got to get my taps and start making these one day


Thanks John. Get the taps & dies, and jump in.:wink:



boxerman said:


> Wow sweet pen.


Thanks friend!



el_d said:


> Look awesome Chuck.
> 
> YOU DA MAN!!.......(now go do your strut).......


Thanks Lupe. I'll hurt myself trying to strut :biggrin:



Texatdurango said:


> Pretty good.........for an old guy! :wink:


Thank you.......young man:biggrin:



IPD_Mr said:


> OK I will be the odd man out on this one.    Shape looks good, got to love the blank, but I see a small issue for me with the cap.  Where the center band is, the blank pattern has a large amount of white and the thin center band seems to disappear in the blank.  It could also be the photo that give it that illussion.  I can't say without seeing the pen.  I think the center band should have been 2-3 times wider than it is now.  That would also give you an area for engraving or personalization.  Anyway that is just a personal observation and not a technical one.  :tongue:


Thanks Mike......always glad to have your input on my pens....you know that.:wink: I'll have to talk to Neil about putting too much white in one place :biggrin::biggrin::tongue:



joefyffe said:


> Chuck:  WOW!  All I can say is WOW!  One beautiful piece of play/work    Oh, by the way, did I say WOW?   joe


Thanks Joe! Did you say WOW? :biggrin:


----------



## wolftat (May 11, 2012)

Outstanding, I knew that blank could be made into something cool by you.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 11, 2012)

wolftat said:


> Outstanding, I knew that blank could be made into something cool by you.


Thanks Neil. This is a really nice blank.


----------



## Brooks803 (May 11, 2012)

looks great Chuck! Neil made a cool blank and you made a sweet pen!


----------



## jcm71 (May 11, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## Kaspar (May 11, 2012)

Ooo, that is some nice work.  Very distinctive.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 12, 2012)

Brooks803 said:


> looks great Chuck! Neil made a cool blank and you made a sweet pen!


Thanks Jonathon. I'm afraid I have to agree, at least about Neils blank.:biggrin:


BURLMAN said:


> WOW!


Thank you sir.



Kaspar said:


> Ooo, that is some nice work.  Very distinctive.


Thank again!


----------



## rizaydog (May 13, 2012)

Awesome pen.  Truly stunning.


----------



## wizard (May 13, 2012)

Chuck, Absolutely beautiful pen! I love the way you do the bands..lol...always fun trying to catch up with you! Regards, Doc


----------



## EBorraga (May 13, 2012)

Oustanding pen Chuck!! I really love the color of the pen as well.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 13, 2012)

rizaydog said:


> Awesome pen.  Truly stunning.


Thanks Ray!



wizard said:


> Chuck, Absolutely beautiful pen! I love the way you do the bands..lol...always fun trying to catch up with you! Regards, Doc


Thanks Doc. I'm sweating bullets trying to keep pace.:biggrin:



EBorraga said:


> Oustanding pen Chuck!! I really love the color of the pen as well.


Thanks Ernie! The blank caught my eye immediately. Soon going to turn one of yours.:wink:


----------



## cnirenberg (May 14, 2012)

Chuck,
That is a great looking pen, I really like the aluminum accents.  Great job on this one.


----------

